# Unofficial Cubing Competition In Georgia, USA



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm thinking about possibly organizing an unofficial cubing competition at the Laurens County Library in Dublin, Ga but I need to have a rough estimate of how many people would come if I did.

Also if holding the competition at the library doesn't work out, my grandmother's church has a large social hall which would be an excellent place to hold a competition.


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 12, 2014)

depending on the date I might be willing to come.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 12, 2014)

If it's going to be unofficial, you'd probably expect to see at most ~30 competitors, which means you'd want to have a room that fits 60-70 guests, worst case scenario. You could get by with a room with capacity 50, probably.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 12, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> If it's going to be unofficial, you'd probably expect to see at most ~30 competitors, which means you'd want to have a room that fits 60-70 guests, worst case scenario. You could get by with a room with capacity 50, probably.



This is Georiga we are talking about. Only 30 competitors in the state and I'm sure not all of them will attend.

edit: 20 WCA registered, ~30 CubingUSA


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 12, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> This is Georiga we are talking about. Only 30 competitors in the state and I'm sure not all of them will attend



That's why I say at most. Rooms of that size are not difficult to find either way, so better to prepare for the worst.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 12, 2014)

If it was official, I would for sure come. Unofficial, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 12, 2014)

cc9tough said:


> depending on the date I might be willing to come.



I was thinking about having it sometime during spring break. I'm not sure yet though.



ducttapecuber said:


> If it was official, I would for sure come. Unofficial, I'm not so sure.



I figure it will be a good time for GA/nearby cubers to get to know each other and if everything works out then I might try organizing an official competition.



Kit Clement said:


> If it's going to be unofficial, you'd probably expect to see at most ~30 competitors, which means you'd want to have a room that fits 60-70 guests, worst case scenario. You could get by with a room with capacity 50, probably.



The social hall of the church I mention should be able to hold around 40 people or so. I'll get a more exact number next chance I get.


----------



## Torch (Feb 12, 2014)

I could probably come.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 12, 2014)

Torch said:


> I could probably come.



Cool. I'm going to see about setting a specific time and place here in the next week or so. After I get it all together I'll post a poll so that I can see how many people will be coming.


----------



## SnipeCube (Feb 12, 2014)

I will definetly come. I also have a few friends who could probably also make it. I really don't think ~30 competitors will come though. Maybe 15-20 max.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 12, 2014)

SnipeCube said:


> I will definetly come. I also have a few friends who could probably also make it. I really don't think ~30 competitors will come though. Maybe 15-20 max.



Awesome! I'm hoping for at least 10 people to come. Check with your friends and see if you can get a more exact number as to how many will be able to make it. 

Btw I haven't secured a place to hold the competition yet so I'm not 100% sure that it will all work out but hopefully I can get it all together.


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 12, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> I was thinking about having it sometime during spring break. I'm not sure yet though.



If it's during spring break I'll definitely be there


----------



## Torch (Feb 12, 2014)

For anyone from north of Georgia, don't forget that Dublin is two more hours beyond Atlanta.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 12, 2014)

*To everyone interested*: I need to know when your spring break is. Hopefully we'll all be off on the same week but that might not be the case.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 13, 2014)

Probably can't come, it's a 2.5 hour drive for me. A bit too much for an unofficial competition.


----------



## WesD98 (Feb 13, 2014)

I would most likely come if i didn't already have something planned on the day of the competition.


----------



## WesD98 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> *To everyone interested*: I need to know when your spring break is. Hopefully we'll all be off on the same week but that might not be the case.



Spring Break for my school is March 29th to April 6th.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 13, 2014)

cuberkid10 said:


> Probably can't come, it's a 2.5 hour drive for me. A bit too much for an unofficial competition.


probably won't come for the same reasons.


WesD98 said:


> Spring Break for my school is March 29th to April 6th.


Same.
March 29th is a definite no because of the Virginia Open Comp.


----------



## cubingboss (Feb 13, 2014)

cuberkid10 said:


> Probably can't come, it's a 2.5 hour drive for me. A bit too much for an unofficial competition.



me too


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 13, 2014)

If you wanted a bigger turn out, I would suggest trying to hold it closer to the metro-Atlanta area.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 13, 2014)

Holding the competition on Spring Break isn't going to work out because everyone's schedule is different. I'm moving the time to early June instead.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 13, 2014)

cuberkid10 said:


> If you wanted a bigger turn out, I would suggest trying to hold it closer to the metro-Atlanta area.



Since I'm moving the comp to early June I'll have more time to prepare which means I might be able to find a better spot to hold it at.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm thinking about having the competition in Macon. It's about an hour closer to Atlanta than Dublin. Would this work better for everyone?


----------



## WesD98 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> I'm thinking about having the competition in Macon. It's about an hour closer to Atlanta than Dublin. Would this work better for everyone?


Yeah, that'd be better for me


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Feb 21, 2014)

Macon would work for me and I could bring 3 of my friends who are cubers (aren't on WCA or CubingUSA) but they are around 30-40 second range. They aren't the best but they do know quite a bit about cubing sooo. This would be my first competition even though I've been cubing for about 3 years now haha...No comps in Georgia I guess.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 23, 2014)

*GA Competition - Which Events?*

This poll is for everyone interested in the unofficial competition in Warner Robins, GA this June. Please choose 5-7 of your favorite events. If you selected "Other" please specify in the thread which puzzle you mean. 

*Note*: Please vote only if you plan to attend the competition!

For more info go to the 3rd page of this thread... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?46313-Cubing-Competition-In-Georgia-USA/page3


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 23, 2014)

*Other:* 3x3 Races


----------



## Mikel (Feb 23, 2014)

Other: Lunch and beard competition


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 23, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Other: Lunch and beard competition



agreed. what's the point of competing on an empty stomach?

(I did not really vote other)


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 23, 2014)

*Update!*

The competition will be held on June 6 (10:00AM-6:00PM) at the Nola Brantley Memorial Library (721 Watson Blvd, Warner Robins, GA 31093). 

If you're interested in going vote your favorite 7 events in this poll... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?46478-GA-Competition-Which-Events

If you have any questions don't hesitate to PM me or reply to this thread. You can also email me at [email protected].


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 23, 2014)

I voted on the off chance I do get to go.

p.s. I don't think many people own 6x5s


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 23, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I voted on the off chance I do get to go.
> 
> p.s. I don't think many people own 6x5s



Haha know of any way to fix that?


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 23, 2014)

2 rounds of 5x5 please :3 jk Seriously I am pumped there is finally gonna be a comp in Georgia.

edit: it is gonna be unofficial? didn't notice the unofficial part the first time reading the post


----------



## SnipeCube (Feb 23, 2014)

WOOOOOOOHHHHH! We are having it! Awesome! We totally need to have skewb. I can wait!!!!


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 23, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> 2 rounds of 5x5 please :3 jk Seriously I am pumped there is finally gonna be a comp in Georgia.
> 
> edit: it is gonna be unofficial? didn't notice the unofficial part the first time reading the post



Yeah I wish it was official but I need to get some experience with an unofficial competition before I start organizing official one's.



SnipeCube said:


> WOOOOOOOHHHHH! We are having it! Awesome! We totally need to have skewb. I can wait!!!!



Yeah I can't wait either! 

Pretty much everyone ha finished voting now so give me a minute and I'll announce the events.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Feb 23, 2014)

*Events*

The competition will consist of the following events.
*
(1) 2x2 - 2 Rounds
(2) 3x3 - 3 Rounds
(3) 4x4 - 1 Round
(4) 5x5 - 1 Round
(5) Pyraminx - 1 Round
(6) Skewb - 1 Round
(7) 3x3 OH - 1 Round*


----------



## cygorx (Mar 11, 2014)

NOOOO I WANTED 3BLD.
Oh well. I may be coming, even though I'm a Florida resident.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 11, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> Yeah I wish it was official but I need to get some experience with an unofficial competition before I start organizing official one's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I organized an official comp at the age of 15 without any previous experience other been to 4 comps before I organized it


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 11, 2014)

If this competition were to become official would anyone volunteer to be a srambler, score-keeper, etc.?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 11, 2014)

In, depending on date!


----------



## SnipeCube (Mar 12, 2014)

I would be willing to Scrambler, Judge, and whatever else is needed.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 12, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> In, depending on date!



I'm still very unsure if I can turn this into an official comp but I'm working on it. Btw the date is June 6 I believe (I posted all the details of the comp somewhere in this thread).



SnipeCube said:


> I would be willing to Scrambler, Judge, and whatever else is needed.



Thanks man!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 22, 2014)

Remember, to make it official, you'd need a delegate!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Mar 23, 2014)

I would gladly be a scrambler if it became official.


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 28, 2014)

cuberkid10 said:


> Remember, to make it official, you'd need a delegate!



Yeah I've spoken with a few. Finding a delegate has been one of the easiest parts. Finding a venue and good day to have the comp has been the hard part. 



ElectroCuberZZ said:


> I would gladly be a scrambler if it became official.



Thank you. If it becomes official I'll be announcing it here. I may PM you as well.


----------



## SnipeCube (May 2, 2014)

Is this competition still happening?


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (May 10, 2014)

I am not really sure but most likely not. As it turns out an unofficial competition isn't really worth the trouble and I don't really have the experience to organize an official one. I'm a little disappointed about it but I guess that's how things go.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 10, 2014)

First SC Open and now this? I can never go to a competition.


----------



## SnipeCube (May 15, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> I am not really sure but most likely not. As it turns out an unofficial competition isn't really worth the trouble and I don't really have the experience to organize an official one. I'm a little disappointed about it but I guess that's how things go.



Oh, Alright  No biggie.


----------

